# A genius idea (in French : une idée de génie)



## Giulia2213

Γειά σας, 
Πως λέγεται στα ελληνικά "a genius idea";
Είναι μια φοβερή ιδέα (στο παρακείμενο : με σώσηβε από μια άσχημη κατάσταση), σαν μια ιδέα από διανοία....


Καμμιά ιδέα; 


Ευχαριστώ για την ιδέα


----------



## winegrower

Ingenious idea=μεγαλοφυής ιδέα.


----------



## Giulia2213

Σε ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια 

Το μόνο μικρό προβληματάκι είναι ότι "an idea of genius", ή "genius idea" είναι πιο δυνατό από "Ingenious idea". "an idea of genius" είναι πιο ή λίγο σαν "a brilliant idea", "ingenious idea" I mean is more for a small idea which changes everything


----------



## winegrower

Giulia2213 said:


> Σε ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια
> 
> Το μόνο μικρό προβληματάκι είναι ότι "an idea of genius", ή "genius idea" είναι πιο δυνατό από "Ingenious idea". "an idea of genius" είναι πιο ή λίγο σαν "a brilliant idea", "ingenious idea" I mean is more for a small idea which changes everything


*Genius*: (αυτός που χαρακτηρίζεται από) διάνοια, μεγαλοφυία, ιδιοφυία. Ο δαιμόνιος.
*Ingenious*: (για πρόσωπα: πολυμήχανος, εφευρετικός, επινοητικός, δαιμόνιος, μεγαλοφυής.
They seem to be rather synonymous!


----------



## shawnee

As 'genius idea' is not a natural expression in English you might have to give us some context to aid the translation process Giulia.
Do you mean 'a stroke of genius' perhaps?


----------



## cougr

shawnee said:


> As 'genius idea' is not a natural expression...



Totally agree with you shawnee but you'd be surprised as to how often it is used instead of the correct term which is 'ingenious idea', as winegrower had tried to point out previously. I've always known the word 'genius' being classified as a noun and 'ingenious' the adjective. In any case, for all intents and purposes 'μεγαλοφυής ιδέα' which was suggested by winegrower appears to be a suitable translation for either an 'ingenious' or 'genius' idea.


----------



## winegrower

Going back to Giulia's: idea of genius=brilliant/ inspired idea, we could probably suggest also: φαεινή/ εμπνευσμένη ιδέα, but as Cougr pointed out, μεγαλοφυής is stronger and fits all!


----------



## Giulia2213

Σας ευχαριστώ για την βοήθειά σας !  Μου τα αρέσουν 

Απαντάω μόνο τώρα γιατί δεν ξυνόθηκα σήμερα, όπως κάθε μέρα εδώ και 9 μήνες : ένα τηλεφώνημα στο άλλο, ψάξιμο στο Ιντερνετ.... Αλλά τελικά όλη αυτή η δουλειά για 9 μήνες πληρώθηκε ! Τελικά, τελικά, τελικά ! 
Καλό κάνει να ξεκουράζομαι λιγάκι πριν να ξαναδουλεύω σαν σκλάβα !


Μετά από μερικές εξηγήσεις, όλες οι απαντήσεις μου πάνε σαν ένα ωραίο φορέμα


----------



## winegrower

giulia2213 said:


> Σας ευχαριστώ για την βοήθειά σας !  Μου τα αρέσουν
> 
> Απαντάω μόνο τώρα γιατί δεν ξυνόθηκα σήμερα, όπως κάθε μέρα εδώ και 9 μήνες : ένα τηλεφώνημα στο άλλο, ψάξιμο στο Ιντερνετ.... Αλλά τελικά όλη αυτή η δουλειά για 9 μήνες πληρώθηκε ! Τελικά, τελικά, τελικά !
> Καλό κάνει να ξεκουράζομαι λιγάκι πριν να ξαναδουλεύω σαν σκλάβα !
> Μετά από μερικές εξηγήσεις, όλες οι απαντήσεις μου πάνε σαν ένα ωραίο φορέμα


 
Ξεκίνησα να διορθώσω τα ελληνικά σου αλλά μετάνοιωσα γιατί τελικά ανακάλυψα ότι.. μου αρέσουν!! Φαντάζομαι πως χρησιμοποιείς πολλές γαλλικές εκφράσεις και λυπάμαι που δεν ξέρω γαλλικά για να τα χαρώ περισσότερο!


----------



## Giulia2213

winegrower said:


> Ξεκίνησα να διορθώσω τα ελληνικά σου αλλά μετάνοιωσα γιατί τελικά ανακάλυψα ότι.. μου αρέσουν!! Φαντάζομαι πως χρησιμοποιείς πολλές γαλλικές εκφράσεις και λυπάμαι που δεν ξέρω γαλλικά για να τα χαρώ περισσότερο!


  (λείπει η φατσούλα που κοκκινίζει από ντροπή σε αυτό το φόρουμ )


Γαλλικές εκφράσεις στο δεύτερο μέρος του μηνύματος;  Το "δεν ξυνόθηκα" είναι τυπικά ελληνικά, γιατί φαίνεται γαλλική έκφραση; 
Η έκφραση "δουλεύω σαν σκλάβα" υπάρχει στα γαλλικά και στα ελληνικά, δεν νομίζω να είναι πιο γαλλική ή ελληνική....
Το "μου πάνε σαν ένα ωραίο φόρεμα" δεν υπάρχει στα γαλλικά, και σκέφτηκα για τέτοια έκφραση γιατί δεν βρήκα μια στα ελληνικά να πω το ίδιο πράγμα


----------



## ireney

Σημείωμα επιμελητή: Παρακαλώ είτε ανοίξτε καινούργιο θέμα για συγκεκριμένες απορίες πλην της αρχικής είτε χρησιμοποιείστε τα Προσωπικά Μηνύματα 

Η γκρινιάρα  επιμελήτρια του φόρουμ


----------

